# Look what I got!!!



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

I just scored this cage for $20! This is going to be Max and Ruby's weekend retreat for when I bring them home from school. I'm super excited! For those that use this type of cage, what do you do about bedding! I use fleece in my SCN at school and really like the fleece. How would you put it in this cage and make it stay? Or do I have to use something else? They are only going to use this cage two days a week. Also, the shelves and ramps are plastic. Are the ramps slippery for the ratties?


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I used to have that cage, I used paper bedding just in the bottom and lined the shelves with fleece. 
To use fleece, I sewed Velcro patches to the corners of fleece and stuck industrial Velcro to the plastic. I never had problems with the ramps but nobody used them anyway so I took those out (they just climbed the bars)


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks. So, when you say paper bedding, are you talking about something like care fresh?


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't like carefresh- it sucked for odor and absorbancy. I used paper I shredded with one of those mail shred-y thingys. You could add Velcro/fleece to the base pan too I bet


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

You can use fleece there too. Just tape it to the outer edges and rest the cage bars atop it


----------



## KayZee (Oct 13, 2015)

I just got the same cage! I'm starting out with using binder clips to secure the fleece on the shelves (and some sort of fabric on the shelves is basically necessary, because otherwise pee pools on the shelves.) In the bottom, I'm using dollar store bath mats.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

I just used bedding at the bottom when I had that cage and just wiped down the shelves every day.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Lucky score!! Can I have some of your luck? Lol. Also nice place


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions y'all. I think I'm going to try to use fleece in the bottom and maybe let it hang over the sides and binder clip it. Maybe. I think this will end up being an experiment to see what works best for me. For those that use shredded paper, do you put anything under the shreds or just dump a lot of shredded paper in the bottom? And, any specific type of shredded paper? Like, I shred my bills, would that work?Vote for Max and Ruby at www.petsintheclassroom.org. Teachers. Habitat Contest.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think fleece would work fine cut to fit the bottom and Velcro it- the Velcro worked really well but with shredded paper, the kind didn't really matter. Some people worry about the type of ink used on paper but when I used that, it was shredded bills and I never had any issues with ink on fur and nobody ever had tumors (I really got lucky, I have no idea how no one got tumors)


----------

